# Rocky Mountain RC results



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Someone post them up please. Thanks


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Amateur
1st Burner, Esther McCartney
2nd Crash, Amy Hunt
3rd Legend, Esther McCartney
4th Tommie, Tom Vaughn

Miriam, it was a pleasure to meet you and I wanted to let you know that Jodi and I were in the 20% range we discussed and went on to a JAM. It sounds like Miss Kate needs to run a Qual...

Moira


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know Mark Edwards took 1 and 3rd in the Qual but can't recall the dog's names....I was a little more engrossed with getting some time with Bullet!  

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone have Open results?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Rocky Mountain Results*

Mark Edwards won the derby with my Cruise puppy, Worth-It's P T Cruiser "Petey"!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

And who's this?

Worth-It's P T Cruiser, Derby 1st, Rocky Mountain Retriever Club Fall Field Trial 2004.










And note his daddy took 2nd in the Open and a Jam in the Am this weekend....way to go Vicki, Mark, Cruise and Petey!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Anyone have Open results?



No Open results? Anyone?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark Edwards also took 3rd in the Derby...up and coming sums it up nicely!

Happy to know Bullet is in good hands!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Derby results 

1st -- Petey (Edwards) Congrats Vicki!
2nd -- Cowboy (Avant)
3rd -- Comet (Edwards)
4th -- Winnie (Avant) 
RJ -- Jack (Avant) 

It was the Edwards/Avant show.  There were 10 Jams of which Lil Miss Chevious (Brian Biesemeier) and Lil Miss Chili Bean (Lori Biesemeier) this was my first ribbon and Beans first finish. So firsts for both of us and we were happy.  Tough derby competition out here. 

I didn't hear the Open results but Ted should be posting them up. Also Ted Jammed with Moots too.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

What were the derby results again? :lol:


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

All results posted at www.entryexpress.net


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I was looking at the results and noticed that Ted got a Jam with Zowie. I know it's not points and it doesn't help get to the national, but look at the competition! Ted done very good to finish, so congrats to him and Zowie.

Almost the same thing in the amateur but with his other dog. Give Ace a pat on the head for me for his amateur RJ.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

What's up with all these people being at RMRC and not saying "hi" to me.     

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brian/Lori Biesemeier said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st -- Petey (Edwards) Congrats Vicki!
> 2nd -- Cowboy (Avant)
> ...


You did good Lori!!!!! Thanks for my hug... and, well you know what else - but we won't go into that here.

Shayne


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice to have a Colorado trial finish quitely - No internet bus - no disciplinary meeting of the FT committee. :lol: :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> What's up with all these people being at RMRC and not saying "hi" to me.
> 
> Shayne


Didn't see you anywhere, but then again I didn't drive up there to see you! :roll: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Nice to have a Colorado trial finish quitely - No internet bus - no disciplinary meeting of the FT committee. :lol: :lol:


Well not so true, I do have a question about the Derby....but it can wait.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Just wanted to give a *big* THANK YOU to everyone who made this such a fun weekend-especially Ted Shih for his hospitality. I met some people I never would have met otherwise. Ace & Zowie & Mootzie! (oops-sorry Ted-got the PM  ) are amazing & it was wonderful to see them run. Too many people to name, but you know who you are!! 

Congrats to Lori & Brian-fun hanging out. Way to go Amy too!
To everyone who I gave my e-mail to-I came home to phone/e-mail issues due to a major storm & I still don't have service. I'm PMing a couple of you w/ my new cell phone #.

Thanks again. "Big dog" people are the best!! 8) 
M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Gerard Rozas said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to have a Colorado trial finish quitely - No internet bus - no disciplinary meeting of the FT committee. :lol: :lol:
> ...


I was judging the derby... ask away.

Shayne


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

> You did good Lori!!!!! Thanks for my hug... and, well you know what else - but we won't go into that here.


Thanks for helping me bo so relaxed. :wink: That helps a ton....derbies should be fun not stressful!! Larry and you definately made it fun!



> Nice to have a Colorado trial finish quitely - No internet bus - no disciplinary meeting of the FT committee.


I just didn't report the sexual harrassment I got from Shayne.  

Lori


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brian/Lori Biesemeier said:


> I just didn't report the sexual harrassment I got from Shayne.
> 
> Lori


You liked it!!!!!!!!

Shayne - still mad i missed Field Trial Chicks Gone Wild, saturday night.


----------

